# Rin Tin Tin



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting book


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/23/books/review/rin-tin-tin-by-susan-orlean-book-review.html?_r=1


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

been reading it about half done, very interesting book, rin tin tin had a "temper", one really interesting thing, Lee Duncan's only daughter lives here in MI, I would give the book a thumbs up, worth buying


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Currently almost finished with the book and I love it. Apparently Tinny having a temper is an understatement


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I read it a couple of weeks ago, good book!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think it is a bit slow going.....much about movie industry and economy and other history as well as Rinty.....interesting to note that the 3rd generation - maybe even the second was POSSIBLY not really descended from the original Rinty!

Lee


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just finished the book. I liked it, but found the end sad. Seems Rin Tin Tin became just a basis for a bunch of lawsuits.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Almost finished. Title says Life and Legend and it covers both pretty well. Shows how the legend was manufactured. Vague about whether Rinty II and/ or Rinty III were really descendants, which muddies the (lineage) waters for succeeding Rintys. Will have to go back and review that part. The original was quite an athlete.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

The Rin Tin Tin society has posted some misinformations that the book intels. Quarter way through, good book regardless.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

After finishing the book, I must admit thati am very mistrustful of the RTT society and that Deborah woman. I almost must believe that RTT III probably isn't related. He looks NOTHING like the original. RTT society's claims against this speculation to protect their stock of selling RTT descendants, which are grossly inbred and horrible looking.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My friend recently gave me the book for my birthday & I just finished reading it. We also saw Susan Orlean when she did a book tour here a few months ago. In addition to talking about the book she showed an old, silent RTT movie. I don’t remember the title. But the movie was fantastic!! We both really, really enjoyed it. That dog was amazing. I thought the book was interesting but not a spectacular. I was kind of sad at the end though. In my mind, there will be imitations, but there was only *one* RTT.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

I give Orleans MASSIVE book alot more cred than Deb's skinny, cut-and-paste book. Yeah, the ending is sad, but not all stories end with fuzzy, warm feelings. Basically, Rinty was whored out in the end.


----------



## aelwood (Jun 21, 2011)

*Rin-Tin-Tin: The Movie Star*

You might also look at my book, Rin-Tin-Tin: The Movie Star, available on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Rin-Tin-Tin: The Movie Star (9781453866658): Ann Elwood: Books

I am a historian. This book is a biography of both Rin-Tin-Tin and Lee Duncan, his owner and trainer. It places their lives in the context of their times, especially France, where they met, and Hollywood, where Rin-Tin-Tin became a star. At the heart of the book are the questions: “Why did a dog, at that particular time, become so famous?” and “How much of the legend of Rin-Tin-Tin is really true?”


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you address the questionability of RTT III's relation to the original? To me, that is a catamite aspect of the legacy.


----------

